# Towing A 21rs



## Daveloves2camp (Apr 3, 2005)

We have a '05 Chev Trailblazer EXT V6, 3.73 Axle, 4WD, GVWR 6400, GCWR 10,500, Tow limit 5300lbs. We have installed a Trans cooler.

We are looking at purchasing an Outback 21RS. We test drove in really, really windy conditions and were impressed at how well it handled.

We would like to know how this combination handles for a long distance. If anyone has a similar combination, we would like to hear your input.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome to the group









While you can probably pull the 21RS with your trailblazer, I think you will be pushing the weight limits as well as your V-6 engine. Outfitted with gear, the 21RS will be around 5000# which is very close to your tow rating. Most say stay around 80% of your tow rating for good drivability and longevity of your vehicle. If you are talking about long distance like cross country long, I would be a little hesitant, could get tiring when your driving that close to your maximums.

We're tow with a Yukon and are planning a trip from NJ to Mt. Rushmore this summer. While we feel comfortable going that far with our set up, I don't think we would attempt that far of a trip with any less of a truck.

Shorter trips would probably be no problem until you could upgrade your truck.

Mike


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I am sure that this has been discussed enough that there are better answers then what I am about to give you -- but your vehicle MAX is 5800 and the 21RS weighs in loaded at 5500 (trailer, hitch, propane, supplies) --

that give you within 5% of the manufacturers recommendations -- a solid rule of thumb is to get no closer then 75% which makes it easier on you mentally, your engine and transmission physically -- so using that calcualtion you need to have a tow package of at least 7400 ...

to me that is just too close for safety + with your current GCWR you could barely, even with a weight distributing hitch, (if my calcualtions are right) carry anything more then just the loaded trailer and some passengers - meaning that you would probably have to ensure the TV was empty...

could it be done YES -- could it be done safely -- I am going to say NO...the trailblazer is a shorter wheelbase TV nd the first time you have to put your brakes on hard you and your insurance comapny is going to be doing allot of paperwork...

but then again -- thats just my opinion...

--

but besides that the Outback tows extremely well...


----------



## Daveloves2camp (Apr 3, 2005)

camping479 said:


> Welcome to the group
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

I used to have a 2002 trailblazer, and I went through 2 transmissions towing my 3500 pound boat.

The first time I had problems, GM rebuilt my transmission. After the second failure (during a vacation at Lake George NY) GM installed a new 2004 transmission. That 2004 transmission lasted 10 months before it failed.

In the end, my wife didn't trust it to tow groceries home from ShopRite.

Judging from other threads I have read at chevytrucks.com, I am not alone in transmission problems when trying to tow with the I6 (you don't have a V6)


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

dougdogs said:


> I used to have a 2002 trailblazer, and I went through 2 transmissions towing my 3500 pound boat.
> [snapback]30671[/snapback]​


That right there would be enough for me to nix the TrailBlazer as the TV. Glad you want the Outback, but maybe trade in for a V8.

Randy


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi I've read in other places







people that tow with the Trailblazer are not happy with it the engine is always working and revving.The gas mileage also suffers big time that straight six goes down to about 10mpg (what does that tell you). I had rented one and liked it but I don't think its the tow vehicle GM promotes on TV. Good Luck

John


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Most of these trucks are not the TV's that the manufacture's claim. It's not until you look at the fine print that the vehicles true abilities come to life.

Tim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I would say the same as Mike
I would rather to much TV than be too close to the limits of a TV
Just to know you feel comfortable and at ease on long trips
That's just my 2 cents.
Don


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Also allot of these manufacturers consider their tow weight on a flat level surface.... towing 5800 pounds on a level highway in Texas is much different then up a hill in PA where the 5800 pound trailer suddenly has an equilvalency rating of 6500 ....


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

As much as I don't want to say this......I agree with everyone else so far.

I was in the same situation. We are picking up our 21RS this Saturday.

I was very apprhensive about the abilities of our Explorer. It tows my 23' C-Hawk boat with no problems. The boat weighs about 4500 lbs and I figured it would be no problem. I figured it should pull the 21RS with no problem. Then I started to think......I think too much!!! We only tow the boat two times per year. One time to put it in, one time to pull it our.

The Explorer is my wife's primary vehicle. It could pull the 21RS with no problems, but I was afraid to put the excess wear and tear on her vehicle. Therefore, I bought a 2005 2500HD P/U. Now, I know I can pull the trailer,and my boat at the same time for that matter.

My solution is not for everyone. Actually, it has been quite expensive. I now have peace of mind that I did not have with the Explorer.

To answer your question.....Yes, you can pull it. You have to be comfortable with your set up. Here is a link to a great weight calculator. It is located on the side menu and is in Microsoft Excel format.

http://www.rvtowingtips.com/

Good luck with your shopping!!!!!

Good Luck!

Tim


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I am of a different opinion. A mid size SUV with a full frame should be able to tow a 21' TT. With a proper w/d & brake control set-up you should be fine. I agree with...the bigger your TV is the better, but not everyone has a full size truck.

I was at the Toronto RV show and saw a 34' Airstream combined with a 300C. This looked very odd, so I spoke with the people. They told me it was all in the hitch setup. They were selling the hitch set-up..go figure. They had pictures of the Car TT combination from all around States. At this point in tme they had logged almost 30k miles. The hitch set looked impressive and expensive; unfortunately I cannot remember the mfg.

If you are interested in buying TT, then buy one and try it out..if you find that your TT is not enough, you can always go bigger later date.









My neighbour tows a 28' TT with a Durango. So far he has had no issues.

Good luck with your choice.

Thor


----------

